

You can adjust Home Button delay in iOS 7 - ausman
http://www.shoutpedia.com/reduce-home-button-delay-lag-ios-7-iphone/

======
kevrone
Man I was so excited when I saw this. I have a 4S and I feel like the
responsiveness of the home button has been seriously degraded with iOS7. Alas,
I already had all the settings they mention set the way they describe. I
suppose it's just a hardware issue for me.

